# Paper Faced Metal Bead... or???



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a job comming up that needs 50 sticks of bead.

Ive used tons and tons of metal bead but i want something different.

How is paper faced metal? Does it run straight? I know i need a roller for it. Any recomendations?

How about ultra flex for outside corners?

What do you guys like to use?

I deffinitly dont like vinyl.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

When using the metal bead I install with a finish stapler. Makes it go really fast. Don't know why I told you that but.........

But I must ask why not plastic?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I heard only bad thing about plastic. Corners look wavy and the mud pops right off the corners.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

1" staples with a 1/4 crown stapler for metal bead im guessin you use.thats good for wood. 

I sometimes clinch or screw the bead on when using metal studs.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

The ultra flex is nice stuff. I haven't used just metal corner bead in years. If you have a lot of corners look into getting a hopper and corner bead roller. The hopper is a little messy but makes things go pretty quick


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Rich, I never used that bead. So I can't really knock it. Try it out and please give us some feedback on how it went. I may want to give it a try myself.

To install plastic don't buy the home cheapo crap for starters. Go with TrimTex or Vinyl Products from your drywall supplier.
Simply use a straight edge/level. Find your high point,start there, and staple bead on. I've done miles this way. Same with metal.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Big Shoe said:


> Rich, I never used that bead. So I can't really knock it. Try it out and please give us some feedback on how it went. I may want to give it a try myself.
> 
> To install plastic don't buy the home cheapo crap for starters. Go with TrimTex or Vinyl Products from your drywall supplier.
> Simply use a straight edge/level. Find your high point,start there, and staple bead on. I've done miles this way. Same with metal.


The only plastics ive used was trimtex tear away and j channel. And thats all ill use it for. Just not a fan of plastics in corners. 

I think ill get a box of paper faced metal bead and give it a whirl.

I just need to find a good roller for it now.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I have gone to the paper faced pretty much exclusively... I just mud it on, no fasteners or glue. It finishes with about one less coat than the metal in my experience.

Makes a very straight strong corner. 

The only thing I have to watch the sanding so you don't go through the paper on the very corner and fuzz it up

I just use a taping knife, but a roller might be better:shifty:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

bretth0214 said:


> The ultra flex is nice stuff. I haven't used just metal corner bead in years. If you have a lot of corners look into getting a hopper and corner bead roller. The hopper is a little messy but makes things go pretty quick





TimelessQuality said:


> I have gone to the paper faced pretty much exclusively... I just mud it on, no fasteners or glue. It finishes with about one less coat than the metal in my experience.
> 
> Makes a very straight strong corner.
> 
> ...


I'm with these two. We switched to mud in paper/metal corners about 5 years ago. Haven't looked back since there are no mechanical fasteners to deform the corner I feel it comes out straighter. 

Before I use to shoot it with a narrow crown stapler. Also tried the plastic corners with terrible results, never tried it again,

Cole


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

are you talking about tape on bead or paper faced METAL, 2 different products and 2 different applications.If you arnt experienced with the tape on then I wouldnt recommend, the paperface metal is a nice product. Its just like metal except fot r thr paper face. Tape on needs just that,Ttaped on. You must make sure to cover all paper with mud when sticking it on or you will get blisters. A hopper will help to prevent this but IMO tape on is more for the pros. Have you looked into the newer mud set neads from trimtex:thumbsup: very user friendly and will take a beating and not crack. Add glue to your mud when coating metal or vinyl


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd say 90% of drywall here is paperfaced corner bead...I rarely see metal.


----------



## letmefixit (May 2, 2011)

What type of glue ate you referring to add to the mud?


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

letmefixit said:


> What type of glue ate you referring to add to the mud?


 Mud Max sold by trim tex is very good. You can also use white glue ( elmers) Ive even used wood glue


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

iDAHOchris said:


> are you talking about tape on bead or paper faced METAL, 2 different products and 2 different applications.If you arnt experienced with the tape on then I wouldnt recommend, the paperface metal is a nice product. Its just like metal except fot r thr paper face. Tape on needs just that,Ttaped on. You must make sure to cover all paper with mud when sticking it on or you will get blisters. A hopper will help to prevent this but IMO tape on is more for the pros.


agree


> Add glue to your mud when coating metal or vinyl


never heard this b4, what type, elmer's?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I know ultra flex and straight flex is a tape on bead. Ive used them before. But only for odd angles and inside corners. Never for outsides. How do they look for outsides? I think im going to get a roll of ultra flex for the insides on my next job to try out. 

It sounds like most of you guys set/ squeeze out the mud of the paper faced metal with a knife.. no one uses a roller?? Seems way quicker.

Im happy to hear you guys are liking this paper faced metal.

Any tips? So far i got...

-make sure theres mud covering the entire back

-be carefull sanding to avoid fuzzing

- set the bead and cover with one coat of mud? Do i wait for the set coat to dry or can i cover with the cover coat right away?


----------



## shivers20 (Feb 16, 2009)

I recently started using paper faced metal bead, Its easy to adjust, dont have to buy staples or carry around your staple/compressor. Can be an issue if you dont apply enough mud under the bead, air pockets. I think its easier and faster than metal or plastic.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

How is it when it comes to crown,base and chair rail? 

How hard is it to adjust on out of plumb corners? Bowed studs?

Does it have a bowl? :whistling 

Sorry Frank, could'nt help it.


----------



## elliot (Jan 24, 2009)

*re: tape on bead*

I like using ultra flex for off angles but not for outside corners.No-Coat makes a tape on Outside corner Smart series 90 . Thats the way to go. And the roller they sell sets the corner square and tight.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I use a roller and hopper for the ultra flex. I will skip using the hopper if there are only a few corners because it is messy and needs to be hosed out when done. The hopper is pretty awesome though. It puts the perfect amount of mud on the inside or outside corner then u slap it on the wall and use the roller. I have found that it is beneficial to sqaure up the bead by eye before it is rolled. 

Depending on the job I will use the ultraflex on the inside corners as well. It does a decent job of straightening old framing and makes a nice straight, clean line. It does get pricey compared to using standard tape, but I think it is worth it in a lot of cases. I hope my ramblinh makes some sense


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

So You like ultraflex for outside?

Do you like the ultraflex lite or the regular?

Do you need a special roller or any corner roller will work?


----------

